# Army 68W Airborne VS Air Force PJ VS Navy FMF Corpsman



## Nick647

Okay,

Its been awhile since I have been on here and I am glad to be back. I am starting my firefighting and ems career in MD.  Anyways, I am thinking about the military in a year or so depending how everything goes.  I am looking at Army HC Specialist/Medic as an airborne.  Also, Air Force PJ because I love what they do but I also hear how easy it can be to get disqualified from the training or get rejected at first.  I can get into the fitness part which is an ongoing commitment but on the other hand, I had an operation as a baby and I was wondering with the USAF and their highstandards in the first place would be a disqualification to enlist.  I also take interest in Navy FMF Corpsman-IE: Going greenside and going to medical school and get in with a Marine Unit.  So basically in the end, I am having A. tough time choosing and B. figuring out which one would fit me best.  My gut says USAF PJ considering their motto is "That others may live" and thats something to definetely live by.  Thanks for reading.


----------



## LucidResq

I've never been in the military, but I have good friends in every branch minus USCG and bonded with a USAF recruiter (a former IDMT) who was actually honest with me, while I was poking around with the idea of enlisting. 

You don't really get to choose your job when you enlist. You can enlist wanting to be a PJ or corpsman or what not, but the chances of that actually happening may be pretty slim. They will put you where they need you and what they think you might be good at based on ASVAB and other factors... 

When I asked if having my EMT, medical experience, and 60 relevant college credit hours under my belt with a high GPA would help me get in to some sort of medical job, I was told it would be considered but there was still a significant chance I'd end up doing something unrelated. 

Cases in point, an EMT/CNA friend of mine was promised a medical job and nursing school by the Navy and enlisted. She ended up doing some kind of electrical work. Another friend was a firefighter and EMT when he enlisted in the Army and ended up as an Infantry Squad Leader. 

Of course, I am not an expert in the military by any means, and I'm not knocking it either. I just think you should make sure that you're ok with enlisting and ending up doing something completely unrelated to EMS or health care, because it may very well happen. Just some food for thought. 

I might be wrong on this but a better way to look at this may be which branch may better accommodate your goals and preferences rather than comparing jobs across branches. One branch may be better than another for what you want to do, but I wouldn't be the one to tell you anything about that.


----------



## Nick647

Thanks for response.  Yes, I am well aware of not getting a job of my top picking.  Thats the military and how it goes regardless of what you want, so thanks for the response.  I have looked specifically through all of them. All have their ups and downs.


----------



## citizensoldierny

Nick,
If your looking at the Army and want Medic you'll get medic. Otherwise don't sign the contract, simple as that. Same goes for the Airborne option if you want it make sure it is in your contract. If you don't get it in writing in the Army it never happened. You'll hear this from day one. As for becoming a medic I imagine it won't be an issue as it's the second largest MOS in the Army.


----------



## Nick647

citizensoldierny said:


> Nick,
> If your looking at the Army and want Medic you'll get medic. Otherwise don't sign the contract, simple as that. Same goes for the Airborne option if you want it make sure it is in your contract. If you don't get it in writing in the Army it never happened. You'll hear this from day one. As for becoming a medic I imagine it won't be an issue as it's the second largest MOS in the Army.



Cool man, thanks.  Are you a National Guard Soldier?  Is 68W your MOS?  If so, may I PM you and ask you some questions?


----------



## Combat_Medic

I'm an army medic right now (68w) and I think I have the best job in the army.  Also a buddy of mine (11b infantry) was a navy corpsman for four years with the Fleet Marines.  I talked to both the Navy and Army before joining up.  Army and Navy you get to pick your job before you enlist.  The only reason I didn't go with the Navy is that they told me it would be 8 months to ship me to training.  I was out of work so I needed to leave sooner than that.  If you have anymore questions drop me a line.


----------



## NorCal

As for the Air Force, you select a job or "AFSC" and you'll get that job. There is no bait n switch. HOWEVER, with PJ for example, you have to go to medic school, scuba school, airborne school, survival and evasion school, and various other courses. If you fail one of these schools, you fail the entire program and you cannot be a PJ. You run the risk of being reclassified into another career field if you cannot pass, which I assume holds true of any branch.

Keep in mind that to be a PJ, from what I was told, was over 18 months of school.


----------



## Combat_Medic

Yea it the same in 68w medic AIT.  We had a few in our class that couldn't make it.  Most of them were re classed to 88m truck driver.


----------



## citizensoldierny

Nick,
I was National Guard when I made screen name but I'm in the Army Reserve due to the fact that Guard did not have any open  68W slots I wanted any wheres near my home at the time. Previous MOS' were aviation maintenance 15t, 15U and Field Artillery 13B. Feel free to PM me if you have any ?'s you don't want to put in public.


----------



## Phlipper

LucidResq said:


> You don't really get to choose your job when you enlist. You can enlist wanting to be a PJ or corpsman or what not, but the chances of that actually happening may be pretty slim. They will put you where they need you and what they think you might be good at based on ASVAB and other factors...
> 
> Cases in point, an EMT/CNA friend of mine was promised a medical job and nursing school by the Navy and enlisted. She ended up doing some kind of electrical work. Another friend was a firefighter and EMT when he enlisted in the Army and ended up as an Infantry Squad Leader.
> 
> Of course, I am not an expert in the military by any means, and I'm not knocking it either. I just think you should make sure that you're ok with enlisting and ending up doing something completely unrelated to EMS or health care, because it may very well happen. Just some food for thought.



Not true.  If you have a contract with the Army then that is the job you will train for.  That's what you'll be.  You can even get an Airborne contract that will guarantee you get a jump school slot at Benning after AIT (doesn't mean you'll go to Bragg afterward, though).  You can even get an 18X slot guaranteeing you a shot at Special Forces Assessment and Selection.  

As long as YOU do your part the Army will hold up it's end.  Unless YOU flunk out of your MOS school (AIT).  Then you can be reclassed "in accordance with the needs of the Army".   I had a guy in my squad that came in on an Opthomalogist Asst. contract and he wound up a grunt because he didn't pass his MOS school.

Do what I did ... join the Infantry so if you flunk out there's nothing worse you can be put in.  Well ... maybe Artillery.


----------



## ohnoyoudidnt

Phlipper said:


> Not true.  If you have a contract with the Army then that is the job you will train for.  That's what you'll be.  You can even get an Airborne contract that will guarantee you get a jump school slot at Benning after AIT (doesn't mean you'll go to Bragg afterward, though).  You can even get an 18X slot guaranteeing you a shot at Special Forces Assessment and Selection.
> 
> As long as YOU do your part the Army will hold up it's end.  Unless YOU flunk out of your MOS school (AIT).  Then you can be reclassed "in accordance with the needs of the Army".   I had a guy in my squad that came in on an Opthomalogist Asst. contract and he wound up a grunt because he didn't pass his MOS school.
> 
> Do what I did ... join the Infantry so if you flunk out there's nothing worse you can be put in.  Well ... maybe Artillery.



With that said be carefull with additional MOS options such as the 18x or 11b40 contracts. With the 18x if you drop out of airborne or fail selection (which about 99% do) you are open to getting reclassed.


----------



## Afflixion

as for 18 series or PJ you have to go through all phases of SERE (survival evasion resistance and escape) training, which unless you don't mind LITERALLY being starved, beaten, locked in a pitch black room, eating bugs and such you will not make it and you will be reclassified to needs of the army or airforce. The "pipeline" as it is affectionately called starts off with SFAS for both (Special Forces Selection and Screening) which is about a month long, followed by Airborne, followed by HALO/HAHO for PJ (High Altitude Low Opening, and High Altitude High Opening) and then dive school, followed by a language course, then for army SF you go to 'Q' course, then upon completion of that you get your green / red beret then you start your 8 to 18 months of MOS training. Oh yeah, If you fail any part of this process you go needs of the military. Army it is currently 11B (infantryman), 88M (truck driver) and 42A (administrative clerk)

An airborne medic is basic, AIT, Airborne school then chance of you getting to an ABN unit are about 30 percent if that, (provided you pass) then you will rarely jump (I know this for a fact, I got my wings on my chest lol)

I know close to nothing for Navy so I won't touch there. 

You can always choose your MOS in any branch so long as you get it in your contract, if they don't want to give it to you you walk out the door and they will more than likely call you back in 2 days offering it too you.

My experience is went to ABN right after AIT, tried out for SFAS passed and then failed Q course, got picked up by Civil Affairs, deployed 3 times as a medic.


----------



## citizensoldierny

"Do what I did ... join the Infantry so if you flunk out there's nothing worse you can be put in. Well ... maybe Artillery. "

Hmm.... do I detect a hint of Jealousy


----------



## NorCal

citizensoldierny said:


> "Do what I did ... join the Infantry so if you flunk out there's nothing worse you can be put in."



:lol::lol::lol:

Don't forget about supply sergeant, lol.


----------



## citizensoldierny

Norcal,
I'm not trying to say anything but take a look at the vehicle's most supply Sgt.'s drive, makes you wonder if the job doesn't have some benefits that I'm not aware of:unsure:


----------



## NorCal

citizensoldierny said:


> Norcal,
> I'm not trying to say anything but take a look at the vehicle's most supply Sgt.'s drive, makes you wonder if the job doesn't have some benefits that I'm not aware of:unsure:



Pawn shop anyone, lol.


----------



## FrostbiteMedic

I would have to give you my own *EXTREMELY BIASED* opinion here. I was guaranteed a slot for "superman school", which is pretty much pararescue basic training. You fail out of it and you will never be a pj. That being said, I was involved in a campfire accident (and yes, I was sober) a week before I was to ship for basic and ended up not being able to go into the military at the time. 
If you want the hardest and fastest paced of the selection, go for PJ.  Before doing this, realize that only 3% of those who go into Superman School end up as PJ's in the end. 
If you want the next best thing, go Army (SF MEDIC) or Navy (Marine Force Recon Corpman). 
If you want generalized combat medicine, then go as a 68W or Navy Corpman. 


Just A thought.


----------



## clibb

frostbiteEMT said:


> I would have to give you my own *EXTREMELY BIASED* opinion here. I was guaranteed a slot for "superman school", which is pretty much pararescue basic training. You fail out of it and you will never be a pj. That being said, I was involved in a campfire accident (and yes, I was sober) a week before I was to ship for basic and ended up not being able to go into the military at the time.
> If you want the hardest and fastest paced of the selection, go for PJ.  Before doing this, realize that only 3% of those who go into Superman School end up as PJ's in the end.
> If you want the next best thing, go Army (SF MEDIC) or Navy (Marine Force Recon Corpman).
> If you want generalized combat medicine, then go as a 68W or Navy Corpman.
> 
> 
> Just A thought.




... What about the Navy Seal medics? According to my friend who is in the Marine Reconnaissance, those guys are pretty good medics.


----------



## Phlipper

NorCal said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Don't forget about supply sergeant, lol.



Damn ... forgot about Supply.  OK, it _can _be worse than the Infantry.  



> If you want the next best thing, go Army (SF MEDIC) or Navy (Marine Force Recon Corpman).



Go SF.  The worst that can happen is you flunk SFAS and you reclass Infantry ... or Supply.


----------



## turbojohnj

okay heres the best advice that i think your going to get.ive been in the military for 2 years now and im a 68w which is known as a combat medic ive deployed overseas and been through the whole entire hospital seen because im a previous state registered e.m.t and the best thing to possibly do for you would to go with the army as a 68w youll go through basic training thats like 10-12 weeks depends on inprocessing,then once graduated youll go off to fort sam houston which is in san antonio tx which i believe is 18 weeks long.and you will leave there completely trained up on both civilian practice along with military,and youll be nationaly certified as well...


----------



## thelowbar

In my opinion, Just join as a 68w and get a feel for the army before you try to do anything else such as Airborne, SF, ect. It would be better for you getting experience and then going to such a unit. I had friends that graduated 68w AIT and went straight to Airborne and Ranger Indoctrination, now they work in an orderly room because they weren't up to par with the more seasoned medics in the 75th. You can train all day and night, but if you don't get real life experience you're not going to go anywhere.


----------



## Boston.Tacmedic

Afflixion said:


> as for 18 series or PJ you have to go through all phases of SERE (survival evasion resistance and escape) training, which unless you don't mind LITERALLY being starved, beaten, locked in a pitch black room, eating bugs and such you will not make it and you will be reclassified to needs of the army or airforce. The "pipeline" as it is affectionately called starts off with SFAS for both (Special Forces Selection and Screening) which is about a month long, followed by Airborne, followed by HALO/HAHO for PJ (High Altitude Low Opening, and High Altitude High Opening) and then dive school, followed by a language course, then for army SF you go to 'Q' course, then upon completion of that you get your green / red beret then you start your 8 to 18 months of MOS training. Oh yeah, If you fail any part of this process you go needs of the military. Army it is currently 11B (infantryman), 88M (truck driver) and 42A (administrative clerk)
> 
> An airborne medic is basic, AIT, Airborne school then chance of you getting to an ABN unit are about 30 percent if that, (provided you pass) then you will rarely jump (I know this for a fact, I got my wings on my chest lol)
> 
> I know close to nothing for Navy so I won't touch there.
> 
> You can always choose your MOS in any branch so long as you get it in your contract, if they don't want to give it to you you walk out the door and they will more than likely call you back in 2 days offering it too you.
> 
> My experience is went to ABN right after AIT, tried out for SFAS passed and then failed Q course, got picked up by Civil Affairs, deployed 3 times as a medic.



Said perfectly my friend. Also with prior service as a wiskey or 18d medic your civilian job options sky rocket. I can count my time on ambulance in months not years due to all my prior training. There is a whole sub culture of operational medics like myself who work medicine in austere environments. Any choice you make will reward you  in ways you can't imagine. Good on ya bro.


----------



## Akulahawk

I'll weigh in with this: (I'm not military, been around it for 21 years)

Whatever options you're looking at, check with state PA Licensing, RN license boards and LVN/LPN license boards to see what military training they'll accept as equivalent. Then seek that training. When you get out of the military, you'll have behind you a TON of training, a TON of experience you'd never get outside the military, and you'll have career options that should allow you to step right out of a military uniform and right into a medical one.

That is, of course, should you choose to stick with medicine. An old acquaintance of mine still is with the CANG's 129th Rescue Wing. He loved being a medic... but he decided to be a door gunner for a while. I haven't checked in on him in a while, but he may still be an active EMT...

Check those options... now and down the road!


----------



## TheWorker1981

*PJ vs Corpsman*

Nick,

If you are serious about getting into the medical field in the military and having great credentials that transfer well into the civilian world you cannot go wrong by becoming a PJ.  I have two buddies right now that are going through the training. One of which will be graduating and getting the coveted Maroon Beret in April. Becoming a PJ is about a two year process. After which you are a Nationally Registered Paramedic and the government paid for the whole thing. Your first step is a ten week indoctrination which about 80% dont make it through. My one friend said his class started with around 90-100 guys and only about 20 made it. However, if you pass this course you have probably made it throught he hardest part. A great resource is www.specialtactics.com or www.pararescue.com. A good way to go about becoming a PJ is going through the Air National Guard and going through on of the rescue squadrons in Florida, Kentucky, New York, California or Oregon. Make sure you can swim like crazy!! 
As for corpsman I have a buddy who does that and loves it but the problem comes when you get attached to a Marine Unit and have to put up with conventional unit BS. I was a Marine for four years, it was great but lots of the corpsman that were attached to us were frustrated by having to deal with the "Marine side of things." Overall advice, look into any Special Operations even SEALs and try and get a medical rating from there. But PJs are your best bet!!


----------



## Super Delegate

Totally agree.

As a former Navy Helicopter Rescue Swimmer, I can tell you I strongly considered crossing to the Air Force. I personally think PJ's have the best job in the military. The training is intense though, you had better be ready because it is very true that if you do not pass the schools they will most likely put you where they need you.

All I can tell you is: swim, run, swim, run, swim, run until you are the best person that you know of at both of those exercises. 

Another consideration, however a little less intense, is being a Rescue Swimmer with a CSAR capable squadron. You'll go through SERE school, swimmer school, aircrew school, get weapons qualifications. It really is a sweet job in more ways than a few.

Good Luck!


----------



## Afflixion

What level of SERE school will you attend? will you go through SERE-C? Will they send you to paramedic school?


----------



## usafmedic45

> After which you are a Nationally Registered Paramedic and the government paid for the whole thing.



LOL I don't think signing a four to six year chunk of your life is really a fair trade for a class that runs about three grand in the civilian world and pays only slightly better (or in some cases worse) than being a Taco Bell manager.  Not that I don't respect the hell out of PJs but pursuing that path to simply come out as a paramedic is a bit like going to medical school to better your chances of getting a job as a drug rep.



> A good way to go about becoming a PJ is going through the Air National Guard and going through on of the rescue squadrons in Florida, Kentucky, New York, California or Oregon.



Your chances are about the same as if you go active duty AF with a "guaranteed" slot in the indoc class.  Either way you're about as likely to wind up doing some other job instead of being the PJ you envisioned being when you went in.


----------



## RGRTavs

clibb said:


> ... What about the Navy Seal medics? According to my friend who is in the Marine Reconnaissance, those guys are pretty good medics.



They are but their medics aren't primarily focused and trained as medics. Also since Seals are under JSOC, they operate and have the army specops medics as part of their "task force/order" on many missions except the ones that are DevGru specific. All medics under the JSOC umbrella are first rate and are certified under one of the SOMC(special operations medic course)courses or it's derivatives as well as civilian EMT and paramedic training.


usafmedic45 said:


> LOL I don't think signing a four to six year chunk of your life is really a fair trade for a class that runs about three grand in the civilian world and pays only slightly better (or in some cases worse) than being a Taco Bell manager.  Not that I don't respect the hell out of PJs but pursuing that path to simply come out as a paramedic is a bit like going to medical school to better your chances of getting a job as a drug rep.


Exactly, unless you know being a PJ is exactly what you want, I would honestly tell you to forget it. These guys have one of the hardest pipelines around. 3% success aint no joke, and that's at least 70% individuals who've been training and preparing for this selection for twelve or more months.
Things to consider:
-you better like water as much as a fish
-you better not be afraid of heights
-you better be able to run
-you better be ready to be in a state of training for about two years, there's some schools/tasks you may recycle but most are critical, fail one and you're dropped
-you better be ready stay on a high deployment cycle
-you better know what SERE C-High Risk is because you're doing it

PJs are upper echelon special ops and as a medic in the team, your medicals skills are secondary and in addition _*to*_ your PJ training.




> Your chances are about the same as if you go active duty AF with a "guaranteed" slot in the indoc class.  Either way you're about as likely to wind up doing some other job instead of being the PJ you envisioned being when you went in.



^Yeap. 
Same thing for 18D, in which you are just shy of a doctor as far as battle field medicine goes. While selection for the other "cool guy" units is based on a standard package other than a focus on medicine(ie not a requisite for earning a trident, etc.), SF medics have to pass the 18D course; all medical. Research the ever evolving final exam, talk about multi system trauma.


If you want to be a medic, I believe a sure shot would be the Army, you can get it in writing, have a broad selection of duty stations, no wazu hoops to jump through and pretty basic military life which you can escalate into more advance medicine by later going to a special ops unit outright or working in a support battalion for SF...after you've gotten your feet wet.

I've work with corps men marines working with MARSOC and Seals. These dudes are pretty bad *** too, but I don't know anything about their entry process. In my experiences they were very professional and competent.


----------



## 82nd medic

RGRTavs said:


> They are but their medics aren't primarily focused and trained as medics. Also since Seals are under JSOC, they operate and have the army specops medics as part of their "task force/order" on many missions except the ones that are DevGru specific. All medics under the JSOC umbrella are first rate and are certified under one of the SOMC(special operations medic course)courses or it's derivatives as well as civilian EMT and paramedic training.
> 
> Exactly, unless you know being a PJ is exactly what you want, I would honestly tell you to forget it. These guys have one of the hardest pipelines around. 3% success aint no joke, and that's at least 70% individuals who've been training and preparing for this selection for twelve or more months.
> Things to consider:
> -you better like water as much as a fish
> -you better not be afraid of heights
> -you better be able to run
> -you better be ready to be in a state of training for about two years, there's some schools/tasks you may recycle but most are critical, fail one and you're dropped
> -you better be ready stay on a high deployment cycle
> -you better know what SERE C-High Risk is because you're doing it
> 
> PJs are upper echelon special ops and as a medic in the team, your medicals skills are secondary and in addition _*to*_ your PJ training.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Yeap.
> Same thing for 18D, in which you are just shy of a doctor as far as battle field medicine goes. While selection for the other "cool guy" units is based on a standard package other than a focus on medicine(ie not a requisite for earning a trident, etc.), SF medics have to pass the 18D course; all medical. Research the ever evolving final exam, talk about multi system trauma.
> 
> 
> If you want to be a medic, I believe a sure shot would be the Army, you can get it in writing, have a broad selection of duty stations, no wazu hoops to jump through and pretty basic military life which you can escalate into more advance medicine by later going to a special ops unit outright or working in a support battalion for SF...after you've gotten your feet wet.
> 
> I've work with corps men marines working with MARSOC and Seals. These dudes are pretty bad *** too, but I don't know anything about their entry process. In my experiences they were very professional and competent.



SEALs dont fall under JSOC. they fall under NAVSOC. only SFOD-D, DEVGRU, and 24th STS fall under JSOC. also its ALL medical personel who fall under *USSOCOM *(not JSOC) that attend the SOCM course (as well as IDC corpsmen and force recon corpsmen). no PJ doesnt have a 3% pass rate. it has an 80-90% attrition rate (10-20% pass rate) which is the same exact pass rate for 18Ds and SEAL corpsmen. 

heres what you have to remember: as a line medic you're scope of practice is as large as your PA is comfortable with. In the civilian world though, you ONLY are certified as an EMT-B. that't it: nothing more. if you want to get your paramedic through the military, you have to attend the SOCM (special operations combat medic) course.. meaning you have to be either:
*a 68W in ranger regiment
*a 68W in active duty CA/PSYOP
*an 18D
*a SEAL corpsmen
*a Corpsmen with MARSOC
*a Corpsmen for force recon
*an IDC
*or a PJ

those are your only options for paramedic.

if you dont mind getting just EMT-B as far as the civie world is concerned, then its really up to you. the army is the only one that will garuntee medic in writing and the only one where you can be a medic for paratroopers. the navy though gives you more oppertunities for fun travel. also keep in mind that either way you have NO say where you end up: there is no way to garuntee FMF and theres no way to garuntee you'll go to the line opposed to mopping the floors of hospitals for your enlistment.


----------



## usafmedic45

> no PJ doesnt have a 3% pass rate. it has an 80-90% attrition rate (10-20% pass rate) which is the same exact pass rate for 18Ds and SEAL corpsmen.



5-10% for full "pipeline" completion is what I have been repeatedly told by my friends who are PJs.  The 80-90% washout is just for the indoc.  They continue to lose people, albeit at a much lower rate, through the specialty training.  One of my buddies earned made it through to the very end and within a few days of being done with the pipeline, he fractured his ankle during a fast rope and that's all she wrote.  



> *a 68W in active duty CA/PSYOP



When did that happen?  I was attached to a PSYOP unit (long story; perfect example of how you go where the military tells you to go....I wound up with an entirely different branch) towards the the end of my enlistment and none of the guys were paramedics so far as I recall and don't recall the PSYOP guys being eligible for the SOCM course.   So far as I am aware from my friends still with that particular unit, that's still the case (or as one of the SFCs I know put it a few years back "You have to be willing to blow someone to get a class spot for something that sporty").   Then again, it's been quite a while since I actually checked on the specifics.


----------



## mc400

68w and Corpsman is basically the same. You can get a braoader scope opf training in the navy but greenside corpsmen and 68w's in combat units are the same thing. One just is the :censored::censored::censored::censored: with the army grunts other with Marines grunts. 

do you want to ride around on ships or ride around on planes/helo's etc. 

PJ is a different animal than either of the above mentioned. You can go army or navy and still get any of the training PJ's get by going SF or Force recon.


----------



## Rip Shears

You won't receive the same level of high-angle rescue training the PJs get as a MARSOC Corpsman, nor will you operate at the same level (in most cases).  The PJs are more specialized and have been part of SOCOM for much longer than MARSOC (formerly known as Force Recon).  Don't get me wrong, I've known some phenomenal medics in both services.  On the downside, the PJs tend to be a bit more "Hollywood," whereas the MARSOC guys are down-and-dirty.  SF guys go through a longer medical pipeline than PJs, along with intensive language training.  Good guys in there, too.  Then there's the SEALs, but you'd better learn to swim.  Really, really well.


----------



## 82nd medic

usafmedic: im sure it varries class to class and year to year, everything i've read by PJs and other SOF personel is 80-90% though.

CAPOC medics have been eligeable for the W1 (SOCM) course since CAPOC became a part of USASOC, in fact w1 is a requirement to attend the w5 course (CA medic). up until not all that long ago though w1 only gave them EMT-I, not EMT-P, so that might have been the difference.


----------



## usafmedic45

> usafmedic: im sure it varries class to class and year to year, everything i've read by PJs and other SOF personel is 80-90% though



Yeah, I've always thought that simply citing the indoc course failure rate is a bit shortsighted.


----------



## PMD1989

So I know the future might be a bit unclear when we talk about secure placement in to the MOS we want but as a side note what would the army, navy or air force offer to a Firefighter/Paramedic with ACLS,PALS,PHTLS and soon to be TCCC certified, do they take your experience and certs in to consideration, or it all depends on the ASVAB?


----------



## Chewy20

PMD1989 said:


> So I know the future might be a bit unclear when we talk about secure placement in to the MOS we want but as a side note what would the army, navy or air force offer to a Firefighter/Paramedic with ACLS,PALS,PHTLS and soon to be TCCC certified, do they take your experience and certs in to consideration, or it all depends on the ASVAB?


 
Means nothing, except if you want Army (only branch I have exp with) you can skip a portion of AIT. ASVAB, available jobs and your medical history is what it comes down too. If you are expecting to be a fire fighter in the military I would think about something else. Jobs are pretty much non-existent and most bases are going to civilian trucks anyways.


----------

